# Toughest tool bags???



## CanningCustom (Nov 4, 2007)

Yeah the Occidental bag is called " the doctor" and it runs around $400. For me that is over kill, but i would really like to get a bag.


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

Inner10 said:


> Got 2 :thumbsup:



is that irwin tape.. :blink:


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

Inner10 said:


> Got 2 :thumbsup:


Those are sweet. That's what I wanted when I got the husky one, but the budget wasn't there. 

Laptops? And I think you need to restock on the beers, there haha. Empty bottles do nothing haha.... except a make-shift rolling pin!


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

FramingPro said:


> is that irwin tape.. :blink:


Yes it was:blink::blink:


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

some of the new husky ones could give the veto pac a run for its money.. and save you big money. i was at hd yesterday after i dropped a cheque in my bank directly next door

not that i need another tool bag right now.. gotta wear out the ones i have now... besides just bought the bosch colt router this morning for a crazy wicked price


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


>


no worries,Sal always gets the best...cept for that ryobi:whistling


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Looks like Medford has some here







http://www.medfordtools.com/veto/index.html


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

And than there's this one:blink: looks kinda kool:blink:
http://www.fastcap.com/estore/pc/FLEX-Tool-Bag-3p9923.htm


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Brutus said:


> Those are sweet. That's what I wanted when I got the husky one, but the budget wasn't there.
> 
> Laptops? And I think you need to restock on the beers, there haha. Empty bottles do nothing haha.... except a make-shift rolling pin!


Brutus, I have two huskies and 2 greenlees, for the money you can't touch the husky, but its too bulky and can be dumped over. These you can do cartwheels with and your tools don't move.



FramingPro said:


> is that irwin tape.. :blink:


Regular 25 bucks, on for 4.95 at home depot. It has a solid metal face that is great for using as a hammer but it weights a ton and can do serious damage to a hardwood floor when dropped.


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

My co-worker has a Veto. Very well made. But a little pricy. I myself use bucket boss systems for the misc. stuff. Most of my tools are in wooden boxes I make myself.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I don't understand how a bag that cost 175 bucks, that will last for the next 20 years is considered expensive.


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I don't understand how a bag that cost 175 bucks, that will last for the next 20 years is considered expensive.


I agree with that. But most compare it to what else they can get for less money. Some buy the best, some buy the cheapest. As usual, you get what you pay for.

That's why I make my own. :laughing:


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I don't understand how a bag that cost 175 bucks, that will last for the next 20 years is considered expensive.


EXACTLY WC! :thumbsup:

I was thinking the same thing. 

I have no qualms with Husky products. But where is one of those bags going to be in a decade with equal usage under similar conditions? 

I have a great appreciation for a lower cost option. Not everybody is going to "invest" in the best quality equipment that they can afford. And, I don't knock that.

But, I like to support the company that comes up with the innovative idea first, takes the risk and brings it to market. Take Titanium Hammers. They will be selling for $10. more than a steel hammer once demand is high enough and The Chinese decide to start producing them. I'm still going to buy only the best brands though (Stiletto, Vaughn, etc...). 

Again, I don't have any problem with knock-offs of a great idea. But at the same time, just like WC just wrote, how can a $175. bag that could very well last all those years (like Stabila Levels or a Tajima Chalkline or a Stanley 100 Square or a Skil Wormdrive or an Occidental Belt, etc...) be considered expensive? 



It's a great time to be a tradesman. I liken it to when electric tools were introduced to jobsites and salesmen used to go around sites with circular saws in their trunks and hawk their products. I see nothing wrong with a $175. Veto Bag (me wantee one too!) and I see nothing wrong with the $20. knock-off.


Note: 
If I come across a good worker, I'll get him the less expensive version of whatever I have (like a $20. framing hammer as opposed to a Ti) and a cheaper bag. If they show respect for the tools I've bought them and continue to do well, I've had no problem in picking up a Ti hammer and nice AWP Bag Set for my good guys. 

Gotta work your way up in tools.


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> And than there's this one:blink: looks kinda kool:blink:
> http://www.fastcap.com/estore/pc/FLEX-Tool-Bag-3p9923.htm


How well is that velcro going to work when it's got sawdust, etc. in there?


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

I doubt my storage needs will be the same for 20 years. A $30 bag that lasts 5-6 years is fine with me. That's still cheaper than $175 anyway.

I have this:


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

> How well is that velcro going to work when it's got sawdust, etc. in there?


Its a stupid idea, bags get snagged in the back of your truck between other tool bins and you don't gingerly pull them out, no you tug harder on the bag ripping off the tool pouches.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

You will always need a place to keep hand tools. I bet I have 500 bucks worth of hand tools in that 175 dollar bag. I know it has probably saved me money too, not having to buy another tool because I lost it or can't find it.


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

angus242 said:


> I doubt my storage needs will be the same for 20 years. A $30 bag that lasts 5-6 years is fine with me. That's still cheaper than $175 anyway.





WarnerConstInc. said:


> You will always need a place to keep hand tools. I bet I have 500 bucks worth of hand tools in that 175 dollar bag. I know it has probably saved me money too, not having to buy another tool because I lost it or can't find it.


Both True.

Confession though? I want a Veto because it's well made, looks like it'll stand the test of time, fits the rest of my high quality tools set-up and to be brutally honest, it fits the way I work (high quality, best materials, no compromises, etc...). And, it speaks volumes about the owner.


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

I ran across a site quite a while ago where they are selling military surplus containers of all sorts and sizes. You guys should check it out. Sorry, no link.

Being military it was high quality stuff.


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

The Carhartt has been great for me, but the AWP Bag is the one that gets comments wherever I go. Contractors love it. It's going on 10 years now that I've had this bag and it was a one shot deal. I've never seen them again. If I could locate another, I'd probably pick up a couple more. I've had it stuffed to the gills and it still carries what I need it to without a complaint. It's been with me to California, Arizona, Florida, New York and now West Virginia. It is one of those once in a lifetime deals. I think I only paid $50. for it (and it's a nice thick grade oil tanned leather).


----------



## CanningCustom (Nov 4, 2007)

looks nice DWB id do that for $20 all day. Those arent available here.


----------



## darr1 (May 25, 2010)

Brutus said:


> CC, home depot has a Husky brand one on sale this week. Kind of like this Fat Max one. I think it's less than 35$


i am thinking about buying the fatmax bag they look good but are they ?


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

jawtrs said:


> That thing is ridiculous isn't it? I would love to get one, but ill stick with my Husky with a hard bar handle, for now. Unfortunately I'm not wealthy. Love my Occidental nail bags though.


Wow! $465. MSRP and they couldn't keep it in stock. Excellent!


----------



## Cabdoctor (Oct 23, 2008)

Brutus said:


> CC, home depot has a Husky brand one on sale this week. Kind of like this Fat Max one. I think it's less than 35$


Which model husky? I'm having a hard time finding it


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Here we go


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

Cabdoctor said:


> Which model husky? I'm having a hard time finding it


I don't know. I tried to find it on homedepot.ca ... but nothing. And I couldn't find a website for the brand. But it looked like that. I don't own the bag, I am in the market for a tool chest right now. I got all the bags and boxes I need for now. :laughing:


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

darr1 said:


> i am thinking about buying the fatmax bag they look good but are they ?


I haven't used one, but they look like an inexpensive alternative to the Veto. They seem like a solid bag, though.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

CanningCustom said:


> looks nice DWB id do that for $20 all day. Those arent available here.


At our local Stanly-Dewalt service center they always seem to have good deal setting just inside the door. I walk in start looking at it and the guy yells out "It's on sale 20bucks" I pick it up and smile:thumbsup:


----------



## chewy (May 23, 2010)

darr1 said:


> i am thinking about buying the fatmax bag they look good but are they ?


They seem to be good so far no where near the price of a veto, i wanted to get a knockoff to see if it would be worth importing one. I use it for tools that don't live in my pouches and a drill case.


----------



## Cabdoctor (Oct 23, 2008)

Just check the price on the Fatmax bag. $75 bucks. :-/ not sure it its worth it

Edit: Then I saw the post above me and it's beginning to seem worth it.


----------



## kyle_dmr (Mar 17, 2009)

CanningCustom said:


> I am not sure what i want. But i do know this is the year for learning and setting up with some more finish tools.


Its called a larger trailer. 
I don't see the problem.


----------



## chewy (May 23, 2010)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> :whistling http://www.medfordtools.com/occidental/dr_wood/index.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really really really wish I hadnt seen that, its going to be like putting off Diamondbacks for a year and a half telling myself they were too expensive and I didnt need them... but they were always on my mind and when I finally got them after waiting so long they were even better than I imagined so I cant even tell myself I will be dissapointed in the Dr Wood when if I do order it. :laughing:

I could keep my cable sticks in the hammer holsters, I'd have room for all my testers.. stop it! :laughing:


----------



## chewy (May 23, 2010)

FramingPro said:


> i bought this milwakee 24"x13x14" bag for $20
> I can keep all my tools in it. my lunch and my hard hat. For traveling on the subway. When i mean all my tools i mean my tools in my pouch, ny pouch, handsaw, extra tapes and gloves and ****. Lots of space.
> 
> http://www.plumbersurplus.com/images/prod/6/Milwaukee-48-55-3530-rw-63544-24244.jpg


Hey mate, I take the train to work when I have to work in the inner city aswell, I find the best thing is one of those army duffle bags you can get from the surplus store, they are tough as nails and you can put a padlock on them to keep honest people honest.


----------



## CanningCustom (Nov 4, 2007)

kyle_dmr said:


> Its called a larger trailer.
> I don't see the problem.


smart ass lol, my truck doesnt like the trailer i have now lol.


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> At our local Stanly-Dewalt service center they always seem to have good deal setting just inside the door. I walk in start looking at it and the guy yells out "It's on sale 20bucks" I pick it up and smile:thumbsup:


I got a deal something like that..
Picked up 4 cases of DeWalt bit accessories for $19.99
All four cases were different (screw case, nut case, etc...).


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

chewy said:


> They seem to be good so far no where near the price of a veto,* i wanted to get a knockoff to see if it would be worth importing one.* I use it for tools that don't live in my pouches and a drill case.


*That's* the smartest way to do it. 
I do the same thing with my purchases.


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Here we go


Whoa, that looks slick. It's probably way out of my price range for the 3 different sizes and the cart, though.......


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

chewy said:


> Hey mate, I take the train to work when I have to work in the inner city aswell, I find the best thing is one of those army duffle bags you can get from the surplus store, they are tough as nails and you can put a padlock on them to keep honest people honest.


When I used to work in NYC, I used to carry my stuff in a Carhartt Duffel Bag & an AWP Leather Bag, but I've found that rolling tool boxes looked like the worked best (especially on the subway). I've never used the boxes, but the workers I saw using them seemed to have no problme getting them around.


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

CanningCustom said:


> @Brutus, thanks buddy i actually like the look of that one. Ill have to check it out.
> @Nick, small child eh? kind of scary buddy!!!!!


found this on the bag

http://cache.vendaria.com/vpop/VpopV6.html?ct=33&ctname=ui&fw=740&fh=550&logo=479&fv=11&ap=vnd_homedepot_bcv039_202017995_1178230676001&purl=MAIN_homedepot_bcv039_202017995_1178230676001&iid=AddpfzJuvllqqqKlmLuJfwmvluKKJI&bg=D6D7A5&nm=BZOpener&curl=&err=0&title=Demo&tp=


----------



## jenfour6 (May 7, 2014)

Oconomowoc said:


> Have any of you guys used those Veto Pro Pac tool bags? Did they last?
> 
> http://www.vetopropac.com/products/open-top-xl
> 
> ...


I don't know, sounds pretty pricey for a tool bag. One place that you can get tool bags at a reasonable price is abatix.com. Here's a link to one: ["http://www.abatix.com/default.aspx?page=item+detail&itemcode=KLE5102-14&catlist=712" Tool Bag,Canvas, w/Naugahyde 16LX6"WX14"]


----------



## asgoodasdead (Aug 30, 2013)

we have a few husky bags. one is almost 10 years old and still in perfect shape. plus HD has a no questions asked exchange policy on husky stuff so if any of them do fail, I get another for free.


----------

